#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-02-15
<dfarning> dogi, enjoy
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-02-16
<jelkner> good morning all
<jelkner> irc.ubuntu.net is not resolving
<jelkner> so i couldn't get on irc without changing to freenode
<jelkner> that may be a problem for other ubuntu users who don't know what to do
<jelkner> weird
<jelkner> i don't know much about how dns works
<jelkner> but host irc.ubuntu.net
<jelkner> returns:
<jelkner> ;; Truncated, retrying in TCP mode.
<jelkner> socket.c:2486: REQUIRE((((sock) != ((void *)0)) && (((const isc__magic_t *)(sock))->magic == ((('I') << 24 | ('O') << 16 | ('i') << 8 | ('o')))))) failed.
<jelkner> Aborted
<jelkner> anyone know to whom i could report this?
<jelkner> anyway, need to get ready for class
<jelkner> we have a meeting here today at 1:40 pm
<jelkner> is there anybody out there?
<jelkner> MYabes would like to link his smoke test data to some where
<jelkner> i told him we should have a wiki portal for that
<jelkner> he is recording his data in a google doc
<dfarning> good morn, just got done shoveling.
<jelkner> publish as web page and link to wiki would be the easiest next step
<jelkner> dfarning, where should michael link his results?
<dfarning> jelkner, could he put it under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSugarRemix/Test on the wiki?
<dfarning> MYabes, that way is it available for other to use and build on top of.
<dfarning> 1 register for an account on the ubuntu wiki.
<dfarning> 2.  type the name for the new page in your browser -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSugarRemix/Test/Results
<dfarning> 3 click create new page.
<jelkner> #startmeeting
<meeting> Meeting started at 13:41 UTC. The chair is jelkner.
<meeting> Commands Available: #TOPIC, #IDEA, #ACTION, #AGREED, #LINK
<jelkner> OK, anyone here in addition to me for the sugarlabs dc meeting?
<jelkner> michael is here also, but he is waiting for his computer to boot
<jelkner> hi michael
<MYabes> hey
<jelkner> we are waiting for anurag
<jelkner> he is on a public computer
<jelkner> downloading chatzilla
<MYabes> ok
<jelkner> hi Anurag!
<Anurag> hey sorry for the delay
<jelkner> ok, looks like only you, MYabes and i
<Anurag> was using a MAC
<jelkner> that's ok
<jelkner> let's get started
<jelkner> 1st thing i wanted to do is get you MYabes schedule
<Anurag> ok great
<jelkner> MYabes, can you tell Anurag which days / times you are here?
<MYabes> tues, thurs,fri 8:30-11:05, 12:30-2:40
<jelkner> and mon, wed from 1:40 to 2:40
<jelkner> hgrover is here mon-fri from 1:40 to 2:40 pm
<jelkner> btw.  I'm really glad we have this channel auto logging now
<jelkner> i was able to review the discussion here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/02/10/%23ubuntu-sugarteam.html
<jelkner> to look up the meeting commands
<jelkner> ok, Anurag, we need some guidance
<jelkner> which i understand is your department ;-)
<jelkner> MYabes has been working his way through the smoke test
<jelkner> he has a google doc he has created with the results so far
<jelkner> MYabes, can you please past the url here?
<Anurag> are you using the smoke test that's on the sugar labs wiki?
<jelkner> s/past/paste
<Anurag> i think that was created last september
<MYabes> http://docs.google.com/View?id=dc63cfgj_11dzj9f7fs
<jelkner> so Anurag, MYabes is looking for guidance
<jelkner> i can get more folks involved in testing,  but it only makes sense if we can contribute in a real way
<jelkner> Anurag, what do you think?
<Anurag> right, I think we need to ask David what specifically he wants to include on the smoke test
<jelkner> Anurag, when do you work on this project?
<jelkner> how many hours per week and which ones?
<jelkner> i'd like to try to coordinate with you
<Anurag> I usually work 10 hrs a week
<Anurag> usually from 12-2 mon - thurs
<jelkner> hmm...
<Anurag> and then a couple hrs during the weekend
<Anurag> have u seen the smoke test for the .84 release?
<jelkner> given MYabes times, is there a possibility to schedule overlap times?
<Anurag> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Smoke_test
<jelkner> no
 * jelkner looks
<jelkner> ok, this is better
<jelkner> do you want us to run this?
<Anurag> yea, at least use it as a foundation
<jelkner> let's get our wiki info down here
<jelkner> to refer to later
<jelkner> we should use the ubuntu resources
<jelkner> so the ubuntu wiki
<jelkner> do we have a home page on the wiki?
<jelkner> Anurag, do you know if we have a home page on the wiki?
<jelkner> like a start page
<jelkner> from which we can link everything else?
<Anurag> don't think we have a home page
<Anurag> I can make one
<Anurag> titled "Ubuntu Sugar Remix" ?
<jelkner> yes
<jelkner> let's confirm with dfarning
<jelkner> but that sounds good to me
<jelkner> UbuntuSugarRemix
<jelkner> as a wiki word
<jelkner> i can make it if you like
<jelkner> but i didn't want to do it if it is already there
<jelkner> let me look
<Anurag> yea sure that would be great
<Anurag> pretty sure it's not there already
<jelkner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSugarRemix
<jelkner> it is there
<jelkner> Anurag, do you have a launchpad account?
<Anurag> yes
<jelkner> cool
<jelkner> so this is the portal page
<jelkner> can you create a smoke test page?
<Anurag> yea, as a subpage?
<jelkner> yes
<jelkner> SmokeTest
<Anurag> yea I can do that
<jelkner> cool
<jelkner> then copy the smoke test from the .84 version you showed us
<jelkner> and we can modify it to suit our needs
<jelkner> sound like a plan?
<Anurag> sounds good
<jelkner> until recently, USR wouldn't load from gdm
<jelkner> i checked yesterday and it did
<jelkner> i have testing machines available
<jelkner> so as soon as we have a good process
<jelkner> MYabes can have at it
<satellit_> hello I have been testing USR also here
<jelkner> satellit_, awesome!
<jelkner> let's get a test process on the wiki
<jelkner> so we can all be reading from the same script
<Anurag> is there a USR image accessible?
<satellit_> I have VBox and VMworkstation here and several netbooks
<jelkner> Anurag, what is your job description?
<jelkner> what exactly are you tasked with for your 10 hours?
<jelkner> i want to include that in my thinking on how we can work together
<jelkner> satellit_, great
<Anurag> caroline and I usually work together to set my objectives
<hgrover> hello all
<Anurag> but she wants me to spend a lot of my time this semester working with USR
<jelkner> Anurag should i ask her then?
<Anurag> and testing Blueberry
<jelkner> ok
<jelkner> if we could know your availability
<jelkner> (and i'll ask her)
<jelkner> then we can plan better
<jelkner> can you be responsible for the smoke test?
<Anurag> looks like this time would be the best since it works for all of us
<jelkner> this time is great for our weekly meeting
<Anurag> yes
<jelkner> i'm not suggesting we change that
<jelkner> i'm just talking more in general
<satellit_> will USR work with http://schooltool.org/?
<jelkner> satellit_, yes
<jelkner> since USR runs on top of ubuntu
<jelkner> and schooltool does too
<Anurag> would you have to "sugarize" it first
<jelkner> http://book.schooltool.org/htmlhelp/install-toc.html
<jelkner> Anurag, it is a web app
<jelkner> so no
<Anurag> o ok, then yea it should definitely work
<jelkner> it runs as a service on localhost:7080
<jelkner> after installing the debs
<jelkner> ok, i have students
<jelkner> i need to attend to
<Anurag> ok
<jelkner> Anurag, can you talk to MYabes and hgrover about what they should do this week?
<jelkner> and then i'll check back in and close the meeting
<Anurag> yea no problem
<jelkner> so, we have a few goals:
<jelkner> 1. get the smoke test up
<jelkner> 2. start using it to test
<jelkner> i'll send the minutes to dfarning and caroline
<Anurag> ok great
<jelkner> and see if there are other things that should be on the list.
<hgrover> (the smoke test isn't still up?)
<Anurag> so it looks like our times overlap 1:40- 2:40 on pretty much all week days
<Anurag> no it's not up yet
<hgrover> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSugarRemix/Test?
<hgrover> is that just an unfinished version? sorry for being confused, i think i missed something =)
<Anurag> oh I've never seen this page, looking over it right now, one sec
<hgrover> yeah, i think it's in the process of being updated constantly
<hgrover> we're basically trying to fill it up with our goals, which i'm sure jeff has told you about anurang?
<Anurag> yea looks like david updated it yesterday
<hgrover> alright
<Anurag> now do you know if anyone has had a chance to run this smoke test on USR?
<hgrover> i think that's what myabes is supposed to be doing, he just ran to the water fountain
<hgrover> yeah, myabes ran through it and made a google doc about what worked and what didn't
<hgrover> what was the link, michael?
<Anurag> I saw the link
<MYabes> http://docs.google.com/View?id=dc63cfgj_11dzj9f7fs
<hgrover> (i didn't =))
<Anurag> Michael did you just basically try running a bunch of different activities?
<Anurag> have you done any of the other tests on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSugarRemix/Test ?
<satellit_> how are you doing smoke test? Virtual Box /CD/USB?
<Anurag> Henry do you know?
<hgrover> i don't, let me help him find out
<Anurag> I'm assuming VM
<hgrover> he actually installed karmic on his laptop, then installed USR from the ppa
<MYabes> i just tried all of the activities on usr, to see if they worked or not
<hgrover> so no VM craziness at all
<satellit_> ovf import works well in sun Virtualbox
<hgrover> I'm a little confused about the state of things.  Did we ever get a place where one could just download USR VDI's?
<satellit_> http://people.sugarlabs.org/dfarning/  for DL of iso and ovf files (4required)
<Anurag> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSugarRemix/Test
<hgrover> ah, awesome
<satellit_> david builds them with script
<Anurag> so I think we should create a spreadsheet that covers the different parameters on david's version of the smoke test
<Anurag> and then come up with some kind of testing schedule
<hgrover> yeah.  myabes has a good amount of time each day, a little bit of which i think was portioned to the smoke test (is that right, michael?)
<MYabes> yes
<hgrover> alright, awesome
<hgrover> so as changes are made, michael can tell us what works and what doesn't, wherfe should this spreadsheet be though? a shared googledoc?
<hgrover> where*
<Anurag> yea just make it a shared google doc
<hgrover> and it's 2:40, we have to go catch our bus >.<
<Anurag> so we can all update it
<hgrover> and alright, that sounds good
<Anurag> alright i'll stay on until jeff gets back
<hgrover> i can come back tomorrow at this time, if there's anything more to be discussed? alright
<Anurag> sounds good jeff or I will probably send an email
<MYabes> i have to go now, cya
<jelkner> #endmeeting
<meeting> Meeting finished at 14:42.
<meeting> Logs available at http://me.etin.gs/ubuntu-sugarteam/ubuntu-sugarteam.log.20100216_1341.html
 * dfarning read logs:)
<satellit_> note: USR does not shut down correctly use terminal sudo shutdown -h now
<Anurag> o ok
<satellit_> otherwise it hangs if you use F3 dropdown "shutdown" and you cannot get to terminal
<dfarning> satellit_, still  a know problem.  It won't get fixed until lucic developers settle on a startup/shutdown process.
<satellit_> OK I wa just warning them of the way it is......: )
<Anurag> david do you know if anyone has run through your smoke test yet?
<dfarning> satellit_, there are hooks in the most recent iso so crashes get sent ot llaunchpd via arport.
<satellit_> great
<satellit_> do you have to log in to use it?  that has stopped me in the past
<dfarning> Anurag, not that I know of... I just cut a pasted a smoke test that I set up for some students at RIT last semester.
<Anurag> o ok, I was wondering why it kept referring to an XO
<dfarning> satellit_, Yes, I think you need to be logged into LP
<satellit_> dfarning: that would be better if you did not have to...?more people would use it
<satellit_> like fedora smolt
<dfarning> Anurag, yes the exercis was set up as a first lecture/first lab so the students got familiarity with the xo and worked through problems together.
<Anurag> david, have people been using the USR launchpad page to report problems?
<Anurag> or was that page set up recently?
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-02-17
<jelkner> dfarning, are you here?
<jelkner> we just had an event on #sugar that should give us pause
<jelkner> a troll joined the channel and started typing inappropriate language
<jelkner> there were no channel ops there to ban them
<jelkner> at present we have the same problem here
<jelkner> we should try to be sure that there are channel ops on hand most of the time
<jelkner> which means:
<jelkner> 1. asking people who are here all the time anyway if they mind being channel ops
<jelkner> 2. making the ones who volunteer channel ops
<satellit_> jelkner: I monitor here.... but am nubie for IRC...
<jelkner> satellit_, that's cool.  just checking
<jelkner> it was an awkward situation today
<jelkner> i was encouraging one of my students to use the irc channel, #sugar
<jelkner> she was a bit shy about it, but i told her it was a friendly place, and not to worry
<jelkner> then this troll comes in and makes a liar of me :-(
<jelkner> something we definitely want to avoid if we want this place to be open and friendly to students and educators
<satellit_> I agree...
<jelkner> ok, gotta run to a meeting
<jelkner> bbl
<satellit_> I am not familiar on how to do it. Xchat has a function operator/functions ban...can we do it?
<satellit_> jelkner: #sugar still dealing w troll
<dfarning> sorry about the problem on #sugar this afternoon.   I think we doubled the number of people with ops permission on the channel.
<dfarning> requesting the jelkner be added to #sugar ops
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2011-02-14
<satellit_> PetrosPolonos: look at http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Community/Distributions/Ubuntu
<satellit_> also:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sugar
<PetrosPolonos> Thanks. Going there.
<satellit_> best is sugar 0.88.1 sweets...:  )
<satellit_> 10.04LTS or 10.10
<satellit_> PertosPolonos: I use 10.10 on my laptop with sugar...
<PetrosPolonos> I have 10.10 on my main laptop,
<PetrosPolonos> and I got Sugar as the alternate GDM (Gnome is my main).
<PetrosPolonos> I also burned USR CD from the net and installed it on my kids' laptops, parallelly to Win&
<PetrosPolonos> *7
<PetrosPolonos> But I see slight differences between these two packages.
<PetrosPolonos> We shall be testing Sugar quite q lot, as I plan to spread the word in Poland.
<PetrosPolonos> As Ubuntu is probably the most popular desktop linux here,
<PetrosPolonos> and I have  a bit of experience with it,
<PetrosPolonos> thus I am trying to make it my standard.
<PetrosPolonos> but apparently I will need sort of my own distro for that.
<PetrosPolonos> We just made some initial tests on 4 machines and many activities do not work,
<PetrosPolonos> peer visibility is weird, asymmetric, and so on.
<satellit_> PetrosPolonos: Try ALSO http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Community/Distributions/Trisquel#Installing_Sugar_on_Trisquel_4.0.1_and_Trisquel_4.5  4.5 is 10.10 and most sugar applications just work on it.
<satellit_> use http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Trisquel_On_A_Sugar_Toast#Install_Sugar-desktop_0.88_.22SWEETS.22  for install.....same as for 10.10 Ubuntu. Alsroot has fiixed it well
<PetrosPolonos> OK, I am now chewing through adding sweets to my regular Ubuntu.
<satellit_> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Emulator_image_files#Trisquel-4.5_-Gnome-sugar_BETA is ready to import into VirtualBox 4.0
<PetrosPolonos> Should I go for .88 or .90?
<satellit_> 0.88
<satellit_> the later one has problems in sharing
<satellit_> ask alsroot (it is his work) also
<alsroot> PetrosPolonos: the problem is that in 0.90, sugar switched to use telepathy-mission-control instead of sugar-presence-service. there are bunch of related issues, the last stable sugar that is being used in the filed is 0.88
<PetrosPolonos> I see.
<PetrosPolonos> Instaling...
<PolandOLPCS-b18a> It's Petros - from Sugar now.
<PolandOLPCS-b18a> satellit_: I apparently installet packages - at least Synaptic says so. How can I verify that from within Sugar desktop? Some Activity version check, or alike?
<satellit_> PolandOLPCS-b18a: did you install sugar-emulator...(menu education sugar) if not use gdm login at bottom bar for sugar instead of gnome
<satellit_> symantec for sugar-emulator
<satellit_> use sugar-emulator -f   for full screen in command
<PolandOLPCS-b18a> I have it configured for ages. :-) There is a separate user for Sugar and I relogin for that.
<PolandOLPCS-b18a> It is still an experiment for me and I keep it separate from my daily gnome.
<satellit_> not a user...gdm login on bottom bar after logout
<PolandOLPCS-b18a> I understand.
<PolandOLPCS-b18a> Berhaps it is an overkill, but I created separate user and assigned him Sugar GDM.
<satellit_> ok  have to go out now  good luck
<satellit_afk> :  )
<PolandOLPCS-b18a> Thank you for your help.
<satellit_afk> yw
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2011-02-16
<wildrocker1884> how run ubuntu off an old laptop
<Quozl> ask ubuntu, not sugar?
<wildrocker1884> sry wrong chat then
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2014-02-11
<meeting> <meeting_-es> * The translation has begun for #ubuntu-sugarteam
<meeting> <meeting_-es> <*meeting-In> <Meeting_-*is> * The translation has begun for #ubuntu-sugarteam
